

How Economist Milton Friedman Predicted Bitcoin - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/economist-milton-friedman-predicted-bitcoin/

======
dalke
> "Intriguingly, the concept of digital money was predicted as far back as the
> late '90s"

Learn some history. I remember people _using_ digital money - DigiCash - in
the early 1990s. One of the Big Thoughts in the late '90s micropayments,
supported by digital currency, and with the backing of the w3c and various
companies.

It's really easy to predict the future when it was already there.

